# Photoshop Elements 10 Animations problem



## Hashkeks (24. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte gerne bei einem selbst erstellten Animation schriftzug einen Hintergrund einfügen aber es klappt nicht.
Auch wenn ich das Bild dupliziere und die Animation direkt mit dem Hintergrundbild erstelle bleibt der Hintergrund immer Weis.
Was mache ich falsch oder hab ich was vergessen?

Ich hoffe um schnelle Hilfe.

Lg Keks


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2013)

Hey Keks in der Regel hilft ein Screenshot ; -)


----------



## Hashkeks (25. August 2013)

Was für Screenshots wkllste denn sehen


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2013)

Von deinem gesamten Screen.

"Ebenen" wären am interessantesten.


----------



## Hashkeks (25. August 2013)

hier ist ein screenshot ich hoffe der kann weiterhelfen


----------



## pixelator (26. August 2013)

Hallo Keks
leider funktioniert die Animation in Elements anders als im PS. Du mußt hier jede Textebene auf eine Kopie der Bildebene reduzieren. D.h. jede deiner Ebenen muß so aussehen wie sie in der Animation erscheinen soll.
Gruß pixelator


----------



## Hashkeks (26. August 2013)

pixelator hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Keks
> leider funktioniert die Animation in Elements anders als im PS. Du mußt hier jede Textebene auf eine Kopie der Bildebene reduzieren. D.h. jede deiner Ebenen muß so aussehen wie sie in der Animation erscheinen soll.
> Gruß pixelator



Gibt es ein programm dass diese funktion vereinfacht?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. August 2013)

Hi,
ja aber diese Programme sind nicht billiger als PS Elements .
Ansonsten gibts auch eine menge Gif-Animationsprogramme in die du eventuell auch transparente Bilder laden kannst. Dann könntest du deine Ebene als PNG abspeichern und dann in einem dieser Animatoren laden und animieren. Da müsstest du aber selbst mal suchen, ich verwende solche Gif-Animatoren nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------

